# AMA Now Has A Rescue Page!! YIPEEE!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Check it out. It's been a lot of work for our volunteers. Also, 501(c)3 status is on the way!! :chili::chili:

God Bless Our Little Ones. And God Bless Rescue. Thank you Edie Gobi, and Judy Crowe. Your hard work has paid off. :thumbsup:

American Maltese Association Rescue


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Deb. This is amazing.:wub::wub: A real website just dedicated to AMA Rescue. You can actually see the dogs who are available. :chili::chili: And I love the "transformations" page and all the info. This must have taken so long to put together. Great job, Edie and Judy and whomever else helped put it together. And now 501(c)3 status coming. It must be Christmas.:HistericalSmiley::chili::chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, Thanks so much for putting this link on. 
We are all so very happy to have this wonderful site and that we will soon be 501c3. We are just waiting on the IRS to get the number back to us. All forms and monies have been sent to them. 
Judy Crowe has worked very hard on this website and donated the cost of getting it all set up.
We are also looking for Maltese related companies large or small to advertize on this site. 
I will let you all know once we have that 501c3 number in our hands. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

This is such exciting news!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a great site! and I see our Lily's pictures there! Sunshine would be great for the "dramatic transformations" page, too--I don't think we ever shared her picture on intake at the shelter.

Oh, and I definitely want a 2012 calendar! 

Great work!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

This is wonderful:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ordering my calendar today!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have been out of town & just bookmarked this wonderful site Edie! I want to come back tomorrow & be a part of what AMA is doing even if I live a world away! 
Today I had the wonderful privilege of trying to rehome a lost maltese in Athens, but owner was located (thank God) at the last minute. We were to meet w/the new potential owner at 6:00 tonight at my house! I am so thankful!
Thank you Judy Crowe for all your hard work!
Edie, you never cease to amaze me along w/Deb & Browyne! I am sure there are others whom I am missing. Thank you to one and all!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wonderful! And my darling little Manny is on the 'transformations' page....that boy smelled like a barnyard when I picked him up from the shelter in January. Then when I saw him at Nationals in May, he was with his new family, beautiful and happy as a lark!

Going to take a minute and order my calender right now!


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

:chili::chili:the website is wonderful:chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

COOL!!! This is wonderful news.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

what a nice website! I'm glad you are doing a calendar. I loved (and miss) the one that SM did years ago. I'll be placing my order very soon.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the new rescue site!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh the website looks fantastic! I know this was a labor of love for all involved and everyone was so anxious. Congrats!!


----------

